# Cidade de Verkhoyansk



## Mário Barros (22 Mai 2008 às 16:29)

Verkhoiansk (russo: Верхоя́нск) é uma cidade na república de Sakha, Rússia. Situada no rio Yana, perto do círculo polar ártico, a 675 quilômetros de Yakutsk. Há um porto , um aeroporto, um depósito de coleta, e o centro possui uma área de levantamento. População: 1.434 (Census 2002). Preserva o status da cidade somente historicamente; é uma das menores cidades da Rússia. Um estabelecimento cossaco foi fundado no sudoeste no ano de 1638,a 90 quilômetros da cidade moderna. Em 1775 foi movido para a margem esquerda do rio Yana, para facilitar a coleção de imposto. Recebeu o status da cidade em 1817. Entre 1860 até 1917 a cidade era um lugar de exílio político.

Verkhoyansk é conhecida principalmente por suas temperaturas excepcionalmente baixas no inverno, com uma média de Janeiro de −50°C. Encontra-se na área mas fria do hemisfério do norte (o chamado anel da morte de Stalin), e junto com Oymyakon, é um dos lugares considerado o pólo norte do frio. A temperatura mais baixa registada em 1892, foi −69.8°C. A amplitude térmica em Verkhoyansk é em média de 105°C: de −68°C a 37°C.

Fonte: Wikipedia





 parece o Alentejo em 2040


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mai 2008 às 19:13)

Mário Barros disse:


> Verkhoiansk (russo: Верхоя́нск) é uma cidade na república de Sakha, Rússia. Situada no rio Yana, perto do círculo polar ártico, a 675 quilômetros de Yakutsk. (...) Verkhoyansk é conhecida principalmente por suas temperaturas excepcionalmente baixas no inverno, com uma média de Janeiro de −50°C. Encontra-se na área mas fria do hemisfério do norte (o chamado anel da morte de Stalin), e junto com Oymyakon, é um dos lugares considerado o pólo norte do frio. A temperatura mais baixa registada em 1892, foi −69.8°C. A amplitude térmica em Verkhoyansk é em média de 105°C: de −68°C a 37°C.
> 
> Fonte: Wikipedia
> 
> parece o Alentejo em 2040



O Alentejo é já ali:

""O que salta à vista é que os anos mais quentes ocorreram desde 1990", avalia Fátima Espírito Santo, do Instituto de Meteorologia. O ano com maior temperatura até agora foi o de 1997, quando os termómetros subiram 1,6 graus acima da média. Salvo 1994, desde 1989 que a temperatura do país se tem mantido acima do normal. 
A temperatura média, no entanto, esconde variações importantes ao longo dos meses. E, neste aspecto, 2003 foi um ano excepcional. Em meados de Janeiro, registou-se um período anormalmente frio. Sete meses depois, em Agosto, o calor foi insuportável e catastrófico. 
Não haverá ponto do país onde esta diferença tivesse sido tão sentida como na vila da Amareleja, no mais profundo interior alentejano. No dia 12 de Janeiro, os termómetros desceram a 1,4 graus abaixo de zero. Em 1 de Agosto, marcavam 47,3 graus - a maior temperatura alguma vez registada em Portugal. São 48,7 graus de diferença, quase a metade do recorde mundial de amplitude térmica, que cabe a Verkhoyansk, na Sibéria - onde, num mesmo ano, o termómetro chegou a oscilar entre 68 graus negativos e 37 graus positivos."
Passo a passo

Afinal, quem falou em 2040 ?


----------



## Fil (22 Mai 2008 às 20:38)

Gerofil disse:


> "E, neste aspecto, 2003 foi um ano excepcional. Em meados de Janeiro, registou-se um período anormalmente frio."



Nesse mesmo mês de 2003, bateram-se numerosos records absolutos de temperatura máxima para janeiro. Alguns deles, como em Lisboa e Évora, foram novamente batidos em janeiro deste ano


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Mai 2008 às 21:27)

Fil disse:


> Nesse mesmo mês de 2003, bateram-se numerosos records absolutos de temperatura máxima para janeiro. Alguns deles, como em Lisboa e Évora, foram novamente batidos em janeiro deste ano



Precisamente devido a esses desequilíbrios é que penso que este Verão vai ser quente e que o próximo Inverno vai ser frio, pois quanto mais quentes os Verões são, mais tendência há para que os Invernos sejam frios, para que haja uma compensação e equilíbrio das temperaturas.
Quanto à precipitação é a mesma coisa; tanta precipitação até agora faz-me crer que o Verão irá ser seco e quente, para compensar este período de precipitação acima do normal.


----------

